
APIs.guru – Wikipedia for Web APIs - IvanGoncharov
http://swagger.io/apis-guru-wikipedia-for-web-apis/
======
brudgers
The apis.guru: [https://apis-guru.github.io/](https://apis-guru.github.io/)

------
ykupyak
Awesome service! Liked it!

------
DanSyrotyn
Hell yeah! Great technology

------
maxsav28
Great service!

------
rivasiv
cool!!

